# The inside view



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I am just finishing the converion of a Bachmann 2 truck Shay to TRC. The engine now has a 14.8V 5200MAH battery wint an Airwire G-3 and a Phoenix P-8. Half of the battery is in the firebox and the other half is in the water tank along with the remainder of the electronics. I have included pictures of the top of the water tank as well as the inside.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a very neat installation.


----------

